

Gameloft says it, others reining in Android plans - adamhowell
http://us.mobile.reuters.com/m/FullArticle/p.rdt/CTECH/ntechnologyNews_uUSTRE5AJ1EU20091120

======
nailer
Gameloft never really had any Android plans to start with - all their
'Android' games are direct ports of existing J2ME games, sometimes even with
soft buttons.

In the Market, Gameloft games rate between 3.5 to 4 stars constantly, which is
nowhere near the ratings that native professionally developed games get -
compare these scores with with Glu Mobile or Hexage who are constantly 4.5 or
5 stars.

------
DTrejo
Extremely similar story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=953404>

